
Why diagnosing Alzheimer’s today is so difficult–and how we can do better - jaoued
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/A-better-way-of-diagnosing-Alzheimers?WT.mc_id=20180717193325_AlzheimersBiomarkers_BG-LI&WT.tsrc=BGLI&linkId=54393851
======
mhkool
I wrote yesterday a polite comment on Gates' blog about the fantastic work of
Dr Dale Bredesen reversing Alzheimer, but the comment has not appeared on the
blog....

Here is a testimony of Bredesen's patients: [http://abc7news.com/health/heres-
how-patients-say-they-rever...](http://abc7news.com/health/heres-how-patients-
say-they-reversed-early-alzheimers-symptoms/3760521/)

